# Favorite pumilio and why



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got this from Rays "favorite ranitomeya"
What is your favorite pumilio and why?

Pick one species from the pumilio genus? and tell me why

Hope this gets a lot of people involved and a fun thread!


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

My Favorite is the Orange Bastis. I first saw them at a meet at Rich Frye's house and I have always wanted some since. Sadly there are getting to be less and less in the hobby.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

vivlover10 said:


> Pick one species from the pumilio genus? and tell me why


Well first of all it would be "pick one locale from the species pumilio." The genus is Oophaga. And mine would be Isla Cristobal because of their colors and boldness. 



crittercurt said:


> My Favorite is the Orange Bastis. I first saw them at a meet at Rich Frye's house and I have always wanted some since. Sadly there are getting to be less and less in the hobby.


Really? Those are probably the most common CB pumilio locale in the hobby. And they just imported more of them.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ops Sorry! Just relized that! 

I'm with you on the bastis and critsobals! Both are bold and very colorful!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

If I had to pick just one locale...it would be 'guarumo'! Incredibly bold, intense colors, and a challenging frog to breed.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never actually kept them, but I LOVE Escudo, Gold Dust Bastis, and Blue Jeans. Truly I like them all.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

My first pumilio were Rio Branco so they'll always have a special place in my heart, but I adore my cristos for the same reasons as those above: bold and bright!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

First place is Solarte, specifically my male, he was my first frog after my whole collection got wiped out. He helped me through the he ing process and wouldn't give him up for the world. Second place is Escudo, just love the color sceme and personality.

D


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

My first and my favorite yellow bellies. they have been a challenge. something about a green frog. hahah


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

tough one here. I have kept bri bris, almirante, bruno (both from the first import) and currently have esperanza. My favorite color is blue so obviously any locale with blue in it is going to win me over. I really enjoy my esperanza as they have a nice tone of blue on the ventral side which becomes almost purple on the dorsal side due to the tinge of red.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Escudos are my favorite,orange bastimentos a close second! Color,boldness,and personable little guys ! The pic of the 3 young bastis are actually offspring of my orange adult pair.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a tough one!I love pretty much all pumilio but I'm going to say I have to edge towards my escudo.I love the colors and boldness for such a small frog.Close second is bribri for the rich color and decent size.Close third..any other


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

My male Solarte is my favorite frog: very bold and stunning frog! Almirante is no. 2. My next pumilio: Esperanza... Regards


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gotta love the Bastis, especially those striking white bellies and feet. Colons are nice too but too shy.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

tarbo96 said:


> Gotta love the Bastis, especially those striking white bellies and feet. Colons are nice too but too shy.


Interesting. My Drago Colons are easily the boldest pumilio I have. The male continues calling even with my hands in the viv, and they scarf up all flies the second they hit the ground (just like terribs or tincs). They are probably my favorite pumilio. Bastis have been a long time favorite also though.










_____________________
Kevin


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

My blue jeans, I see them everyday.

daryl


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

My favorites are Nicki's because no one has them 

More seriously, I think San Cristobals, Colons, Loma Partidas, and Escudos are on my list. I'd like to eventually have them.

Oh, and Uyamas. They're a very underrated, but cool morph!


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Definitely a tough call and seemingly directly related more to the level of visibility/interaction than anything else.

It is interesting as I find these behaviors to be widely variant within the morphs as, unlike what others have reported, my cristos are impossible to see with my bribri a close second. 

I do see the escos, el dos, bj's, and bastis all the time. Love'em. For me though, the winners are the ones, like Kevin mentions, that come like dogs to a bowl when you open the viv to feed-for me that is the bastis!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I also like Dragos. I think they're one of the most under appreciated morphs. Cayo de Aguas too.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have to salt creeks look very cool too. I also like dragos and escudos. 

I remember the first time I saw bastis in a viv, they were right up against the class like the terribilis were right next to them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

This isn't a fair question.....I have an addiction.

Bastimentos:
I would have to say my Bastimentos followed by my colon and cristobal.... The variation of the Bastimentos and not knowing what color your going to get when the breed. 

Colon
The contrast of the green/yellow of the colon with the differant colors of the legs then the big spots on that canvas of green. Really pretty my favorite green frog.

Cristobal
Even when I wasn't into dart frogs I knew about the Strawberry dart frog of the jungles of South America....They are exactly what comes to mind when I think about dart frogs and then the contrast of the red and blue legs. So far they are my favorite red frog..Amazing!


----------



## Aqua tropics (Mar 31, 2012)

Number one would be escudo, very bold. My wife calls them the superman frogs because of their coloration.
Number two is Cristobal every one loves strawberries.


----------

